# Finally completed my workbench



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Next to my rounter center (that is next on my projects list) the single most important "tool" in my shop (IMHO) is the workbench. I have spent over 2 months researching and about 30 hours over a 3 week period to reach the final product. 

I know it is not as pretty as some and is more of a hybrid than a typical woodworkers bench, but my needs were a little on the multi-purpose end.

This thing ended up with an 80X32 top laminated from 2 solid wood doors and an oak ply face. It stands 34" proud and weighs in at over 500 lbs. Overkill? Probably, but should take about any punishment I can dish out.

I just had to share it with y'all as it has served as a real learning experience and I'm a little proud of it  

Go easy on me.... I'm still a newbie.....


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, excellent job Bob N!    Thumbs up for you!!    

Boricua


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob N You should be proud.  It looks good enough to eat off of.  Are you sure it isn't a kitchen table?   

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

It's great, Bob.

Two questions...
1. Does it have it's first scratch on it yet?
2. Can you make me one?

~Julie~


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

It is a fine piece of work. A couple of questions : what is the wood used for the tail vise and are the holes round or rectangular?.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Julie said:


> It's great, Bob.
> 
> Two questions...
> 1. Does it have it's first scratch on it yet?
> ...


Julie,

1. Yes
2. Are you single and wealthy?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

jerrymayfield said:


> It is a fine piece of work. A couple of questions : what is the wood used for the tail vise and are the holes round or rectangular?.
> 
> Regards
> Jerry


jerry,

I ended up having to use 2X10 yellow pine for the vice faces which was not my first choice by any means, but could not find anything better at the time. I had to use borg material to build this thing, but I will find a good wood supplier for future projects I assure you  I have the option of remaking the face vices down the road after I locate better stock, but I needed to get this project behind me for now.

The bench dog holes are all 3/4 round which appears to be standard these days. I surveyed many woodworkes and came to the conclusion that round single row was was adequate for all practical purposes if done right.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the kind comments. This has really been a learning experience for me, but then again.... aren't they all?


----------



## saltysteele (Jan 22, 2005)

Woweee!!! That's a chunk of wood!! S-W-T!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very very nice work like the way you put the cabinets in it don't see that every day. Great looking top. What kind of wood did you use for the top and what kind of finish.


----------



## PoPnBuG (Mar 6, 2005)

Did you follow any specific plans? Did you use someone else's, or make your own?
I need a new bench, too, and am doing the research.

nice job


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

PoPnBuG said:


> Did you follow any specific plans? Did you use someone else's, or make your own?
> I need a new bench, too, and am doing the research.
> 
> nice job


Thank you for the compliments. 

I did not use any specific plan per se.... I incorporated many ideas from several examples I found in various places. I guess if anything I did use some ideas on the base from a site of another fellow who I did correspond with and he sent me some additional pictures and a rough drawing that helped me on some hidden features.

The main things I tried to keep in mind were strength, size, simplicity and utility beyond just a woodworkers style bench. I plan on using this bench for a variety of purposes.

If you need additional info I will be most happy to provide anything I can upon request. I am very happy with the turnout of this project.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice job! May I point out that you are falling far short on the 'clutter ' ; get on it, eh... lol! (admit it, you had the cleaning lady in before you took that picture  )


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow!! Simply awesome.....I would be very proud if I had created such a thing, you will have the joy of utilising this creation for many years to come.
You could sell them..
thanks for sharing, I am also in process of designing two new benches, this will without doubt colour my decisions.
Paul


----------



## luckydad (Jan 16, 2012)

That is an impressive bench, I'm jealous! Nice job!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

looks great! were the vises kits, or how did you make them? i'd like to make make some like that.


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice well done.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Gee Bob, that looks better than my computer desk. How about a trade? :>)


----------

